# Sata-II hard disk working at Sata-I mode



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 13, 2007)

Hi guys,
I have installed a new seagate ST325084AS 250 GB SATA-II hard disk.My motherboard is asus A8N-E(nforce4) which well supports sata-2.The problem is that under device manager's IDE ATA\ATAPI\ controllers >nforce4 sata controller
It shows the hard disk to be working in sata-I mode(see the screen)*img440.imageshack.us/img440/2418/untitledvy8.th.jpg.What can be the problem?


----------



## suman2005 (Jan 13, 2007)

Seagate SATA II HDDs have a jumper on the back next to the cable connectors which sets the HDD for SATA I or II. 

*img172.imageshack.us/img172/8882/seagatesataiijumperxa0.th.jpg


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 13, 2007)

i dont have any jumpers there.It means it should be on 3.0 Gbps mode.


----------



## suman2005 (Jan 13, 2007)

When I have such problems with HDD getting recognised wrongly by XP I delete the channel to which the HDD is connected to in Device Manager and on reboot the channel gets auto reinstalled and the HDD gets picked up correctly. I have the same MoBo as you A8N-E. 

I notice you have NCQ enabled for the HDD - I was told in the nvidia forums that it is better to disable this option and I have done accordingly.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 13, 2007)

deleted nforce4 sata controller and restarted.nothing picked.reinstalled drivers.restarted.again sata 1.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Jan 13, 2007)

Try to plug any other SATA II HDD & see if it also says the same.


----------



## suman2005 (Jan 13, 2007)

Place a jumper to make the HDD a SATA I and then start the computer and confirm it is set for SATA I and then switch off and reset to SATA II by removing the jumper and check again. Sometimes just this type of excercise will set the HDD properly.

Are you running XP with SP2 ?

Also try out what keith suggested.


----------



## varunprabhakar (Jan 13, 2007)

i have hitachi deskstar HDT722516DLA380. even i ve the same probliem. pls help!!


----------



## suman2005 (Jan 13, 2007)

varunprabhakar said:
			
		

> i have hitachi deskstar HDT722516DLA380. even i ve the same probliem. pls help!!



For Hitachi HDD setting from SATA I to SATA II is done via a software... download the ISO version of Feature Tool and burn ISO to a CDR and boot off this CD....

*www.hitachigst.com/hdd/support/download.htm#FeatureTool

link for the ISO image is....

*www.hitachigst.com/hdd/support/downloads/ftool_203.iso

Hitachi have posted a warning for enabling SATA II....


> Warning! Switching your drive to support 3.0Gb/s, or enabling spread spectrum clocking and then using it, may render your drive unusable in a system that cannot support these functions. If in doubt, please contact your system manufacturer.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 13, 2007)

jumper trick not working and yeah i am on xp pack 2.Do i require drivers from seagate or something like that.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 13, 2007)

=>anything in BIOS for enabling SATA II (its my question, as i too dunno).
=>why not send an e-mail to ASUS guys regarding this.

Off Topic:
*HDDLife* is a real-time hard drive monitoring utility with alerts, malfunction protection and data loss prevention functions. This hard drive inspector is a proactive hard drive failure detection system which manages all of your hard drive risks.

today's Giveaway of the day! *18 hours left*
link->Download HDDlife Pro now


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 13, 2007)

1.nothing in bios.
2.Ok...but will they respond?(or are they like bsnl?)

thanks for the link


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 13, 2007)

yep, they respond.  
my cousin sent them email, regarding Overclocking & RAM voltage settings. they responded with a thank you mail in 2 hours & with Help in 4 days.


----------



## varunprabhakar (Jan 13, 2007)

suman2005 said:
			
		

> For Hitachi HDD setting from SATA I to SATA II is done via a software... download the ISO version of Feature Tool and burn ISO to a CDR and boot off this CD....
> 
> *www.hitachigst.com/hdd/support/download.htm#FeatureTool
> 
> ...


 

my m/b supports sataII. should i go ahead. will i get a performance boost??


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 13, 2007)

go ahead. Why are you asking when it is all set to fly.
just noticed.In my POST also it reads
Hard Disk        LBA SATA I 250 GB.
so something wrong in bios?In Bios i just came across some sata options which gave me a hint.they were like this
SATA CHANNEL 1,2  Enable\disable
SATA1 data transfer enable\disable
SATA CHANNEL 3,4  Enable\disable
SATA*2* data transfer enable\disable
the thing i noticed is when i disabled first option second also gets disabled.Same goes for third and fourth.
so I attached my hdd to 3rd slot from first and GUESS WHAT-NO CHANGE


----------



## janitha (Jan 13, 2007)

varunprabhakar said:
			
		

> my m/b supports sataII. should i go ahead. will i get a performance boost??


 I had converted  the 80 GB Hitachi to SATA II using the Feature tool, more than a year back without any problem. The transfer rate now is an almost constant 60 MBps. Make sure you download and read the instructions first.


----------



## varunprabhakar (Jan 25, 2007)

i wanted to converted my hitachi 160gb sata drive to sataII mode. so i used ftool from hitachi website.
but it is giving an error when i use it to boot from the cd tht it burnt. and i think it didnt recognize my drive. my model is Deskstar HDT722516DLA380.
however in windows ftool doesnt recognize my drive at all.
__________
pls help me


----------



## navino87 (Jan 25, 2007)

Just download Hitachi FeatureTool from their website mount it to a floppy drive or other drive and enter via that specific drive. Now change sata1 to sata2.

It worked fine for me  Done this before 8 months when i got my new pc


----------



## shantanu (Jan 25, 2007)

I THINK IF you have not than you should UPDATE YOUR BIOS


----------



## varunprabhakar (Jan 26, 2007)

i used feature tool but of no use. it fails to recognize my hdd.


----------



## shantanu (Jan 26, 2007)

best way is to update the BIOS IF not UPDATED


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 26, 2007)

If you guys have sorted the hitachi problem,lets get back to the thread starter's 
question.


----------



## shantanu (Jan 26, 2007)

Hey Vimal I Posted For You Only I Think


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 26, 2007)

Ok
But my bios is updated with the latest version(It also has sata2 option abt. which i have mentioned in my previous post)


----------



## shantanu (Jan 26, 2007)

OK !!! have you tried changing port and cable for sata

FACT:sata cables if damaged or rolled in 90 degrees angle can give wrong speeds reported


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 26, 2007)

Not the sata cables.Will try it


----------



## shantanu (Jan 26, 2007)

ya try them !!! I READ THAT IN MY MANUAL

and make sure that it doesnt fold in 90 deg.


----------



## jbohaj (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi, I saw this Hardware price list Web site in your signature.

I want to buy SATA-II 320 GB HDD listed here [*www.theitwares.com/hdd/hdd.htm]. According to the name of this HDD at the same web site. I searched it on Google. But Google found Seagate Baracuda HDD. *www.seagate.com/ww/v/index.jsp?vgnextoid=2d1099f4fa74c010VgnVCM100000dd04090aRCRD

I want to make sure that does the BOTH HDD are similar or Different??


----------

